# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Plus minus symbol

## cecy_agr

I'm new to Excel (for mac) and need some help urgently!

I'm doing data organization for a research project. This includes a single workbook with about 22 spreadsheets in it. I am currently making a Master Table from values calculated in these different sheets.

The issue I have is that I want to link these values and place a ± sign in between them (ex. 75±4.5)

I know to add an = sign and select the cell I want to link, however I can't seem to add the ± symbol after or another link to another cell.

PLEASE HELP!!!

and thank you in advance

----------


## XOR LX

Hi,

Do you mean something like:

=A1&"±"&A2

?

The ± symbol can be found in Insert/Symbol.

Regards

----------


## djapigo

Try this...

=A1&CHAR(177)&B1

----------


## Tony Valko

Try this...

A1 = 75
B1 = 4.5

=A1&CHAR(177)&B1

Or:

=A1&"±"&B1

----------


## cecy_agr

YES!!! Thank you all so so much :D 

One more question, how can I reduce the number of decimal points that appear in the cell?

----------


## Tony Valko

How many decimals do you want?

----------


## cecy_agr

3 numbers after the decimal

----------


## Tony Valko

Assuming it's the B1 number...

=A1&TEXT(B1,"±0.000")

----------


## cecy_agr

This is my function... =ALK_ALT_CPK!M27&CHAR(177)&ALK_ALT_CPK!M28

Assuming it's the ALK_ALT_CPK!M28 number where would I add the "±0.000"???

----------


## XOR LX

Hi again,

=ALK_ALT_CPK!M27&TEXT(ALK_ALT_CPK!M28,"±0.000")

Regards

----------


## cecy_agr

Thank you very much!!

----------


## XOR LX

You're welcome.

----------


## cecy_agr

And if I wanted three places after the decimal on the first number (ALK_ALT_CPK!M27) I would do the same??

----------


## XOR LX

Yes, but without the ± this time.

Regards

----------


## Tony Valko

Like this...

=TEXT(ALK_ALT_CPK!M27,"0.000")&TEXT(ALK_ALT_CPK!M28,"±0.000")

----------


## cecy_agr

Thanks to all!!

----------


## Tony Valko

You're welcome!  :Cool:

----------


## SeaJay87

=C1+-(C2/C3) worked for me.

----------

